# Goldies new home



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

Goldies are loving the extra tank length....


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
beautiful as ever,it's nice to see goldies away from the fair ground type tanks,
having said that,i still like some of the crazy ideas people come up with.:-D


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I feel like I am missing something, but what happened to those beautiful angels you had in there???


----------



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

aussieJJDude said:


> I feel like I am missing something, but what happened to those beautiful angels you had in there???


They are currently in another tank, all but 1 of the angels are for sale though.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Really?! That's a bummer to hear though, I loved the angels.  haha


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow! Gorgeous tank and fish. Great job you :thumbsup:


----------

